# Plastisol orders - flip the design?



## jdanderson-nemos (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm about to order plastisol transfers for the first time. Art prep on FM Expressions website does not say to flip the design, like you would with vinyl.
Do you flip your artwork horizontally for transfer orders?
Just wanted to verify before ordering. Thanks,


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I've ordered from FM a few times, and no, you don't flip the design. Just leave it how you would like it to show up on the shirt and they will take care of it. Once you upload your artwork, they review it and send you an "Artwork Approved" email. I'm sure they would catch something that is reversed and email you back asking about it before proceeding. So far so good with FM.


----------



## jdanderson-nemos (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks. I placed my first order.
It is a complicated design that takes 30 minutes to weed in vinyl.
Having transfers will be much better!!


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I know the feeling. That's the reason I first ordered from them. 96 shirts with cursive front and back was too much weeding. Now if the job is more than 20 shirts I price out transfers, and usually it's cheaper than vinyl if you factor in your time.

If you are ordering from the 15/20 cent program, order a few extra. I had a 70 shirt order, and ordered 100 transfers. The extra $4.50 payed off when the customer wanted 26 more of the same design a week later. Saves on the setup fees and shipping. Also, order a few extra to dial in your heat press. Heavy pressure and 325 degrees for 7ish seconds worked great for me so far. Good luck...


----------



## kantrelross (Apr 5, 2016)

Do you have more information on FM. Do they have a website. I am new to the tshirt business and I need a company that can put the design on the plastisol paper for a reasonable price


----------



## jdanderson-nemos (Nov 19, 2010)

Vitaman said:


> If you are ordering from the 15/20 cent program, order a few extra. I had a 70 shirt order, and ordered 100 transfers. The extra $4.50 payed off when the customer wanted 26 more of the same design a week later. Saves on the setup fees and shipping. Also, order a few extra to dial in your heat press. Heavy pressure and 325 degrees for 7ish seconds worked great for me so far. Good luck...


Have you had good luck with the 20 cent deal? I went with their more expensive Athletic spot color, even though i was only doing one color, thinking this might be safer quality wise...
I ordered 50, which would put me at .70 per design (20 cent deal) instead of $2.20 each.

I went triple the price since I didn't know if the cheaper ones are problematic.


----------



## jdanderson-nemos (Nov 19, 2010)

kantrelross said:


> Do you have more information on FM. Do they have a website. I am new to the tshirt business and I need a company that can put the design on the plastisol paper for a reasonable price


Here is a link to many vendors. FM is listed here too.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1giG7m5UuHFu1GJBigh-6wq5i9-L28XenDt9jkVS_Ip4/pub


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I haven't any problems with the 15/20 cent transfer from FM. A lot of people on here stress that you need HEAVY pressure when heat pressing, so I have always done so.


----------



## jdanderson-nemos (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll try out the 15/20 cent deal then, just to try it out!


----------

